
Sean Parker’s revolutionary project to ‘solve’ cancer - benjaminfox
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/to-your-health/wp/2016/04/13/250-million-300-scientists-and-40-labs-sean-parkers-revolutionary-project-to-solve-cancer/
======
spydum
Is this bit of philanthropy being flaunted now because he wants some
collateral name recognition and attention for his screening room pitch? bunch
of news articles tagging him with that and the cancer money.. (for the record,
I know who he is, just wondering about the timing of the two subjects -- it
seems too coincidental)

~~~
maxerickson
On CNBC he claimed he had spent most of his time for the last 3 years on this
project.

------
bobsgame
This is incredibly awesome. I would guess it's what a lot of people dream of
doing if they had the money. Sean is tremendously great for going through with
it!

------
Borogravia
Oh, we're still paying attention to Sean Parker?

